# I have a problem with poor/bad/improper 3d acceleration

## wertjacek

I dont speak English but I can manage to get your answers translated. [nee worries, pet  :Wink: ]

My card/graphic card: Asus EAH5770 CUcore  1Gb GDDR5 <---- It looks like its not supported

```
#  lspci | grep ATI

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 68b8

01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Device aa58
```

motherboard: Asus P5KPL-SE

Processor: Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E7500 @ 2.93GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

KDE 4.4.5

I have a problem with poor/bad/improper 3d acceleration

```
$ glxinfo | grep render

direct rendering: Yes

OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on softpipe

    GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_NV_light_max_exponent, 
```

```
# glxgears

1091 frames in 5.0 seconds = 218.044 FPS

1170 frames in 5.0 seconds = 233.958 FPS

1267 frames in 5.0 seconds = 253.318 FPS

1200 frames in 5.0 seconds = 239.840 FPS

1176 frames in 5.0 seconds = 235.048 FPS

1256 frames in 5.0 seconds = 251.139 FPS

1231 frames in 5.0 seconds = 246.065 FPS

1211 frames in 5.0 seconds = 242.111 FPS

1226 frames in 5.0 seconds = 245.182 FPS

1279 frames in 5.0 seconds = 255.698 FPS

1234 frames in 5.0 seconds = 246.621 FPS

1281 frames in 5.0 seconds = 256.033 FPS

1222 frames in 5.0 seconds = 244.221 FPS

1193 frames in 5.0 seconds = 238.467 FPS
```

```
$ glxinfo | grep OpenGL

OpenGL vendor string: VMware, Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on softpipe

OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 7.10-devel

OpenGL shading language version string: 1.20

OpenGL extensions:
```

```
# eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   xorg-x11 *
```

```
# hwinfo --framebuffer

02: None 00.0: 11001 VESA Framebuffer                           

  [Created at bios.459]

  Unique ID: rdCR.7c5WVqUgwIB

  Hardware Class: framebuffer

  Model: "(C) 1988-2005, ATI JUNIPER"

  Vendor: "(C) 1988-2005, ATI Technologies Inc."

  Device: "JUNIPER"

  SubVendor: "ATI ATOMBIOS"

  SubDevice: 

  Revision: "01.00"

  Memory Size: 16 MB

 Config Status: cfg=new, avail=yes, need=no, active=unknown 
```

```
# dmesg | grep drm

[    4.706213] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    4.960760] [drm] radeon defaulting to kernel modesetting.

[    4.960762] [drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled.
```

```
# # cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep DRM

CONFIG_DRM=m

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=m

CONFIG_DRM_TTM=m

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON_KMS=y

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I915 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set
```

```
# ls /lib/firmware/radeon/ 

CEDAR_me.bin     JUNIPER_pfp.bin   R300_cp.bin.ihex  R600_pfp.bin       RS600_cp.bin       RS780_pfp.bin.ihex  RV620_pfp.bin       RV635_me.bin.ihex   RV710_me.bin        RV730_pfp.bin.ihex

CEDAR_pfp.bin    JUNIPER_rlc.bin   R420_cp.bin       R600_pfp.bin.ihex  RS600_cp.bin.ihex  RV610_me.bin        RV620_pfp.bin.ihex  RV635_pfp.bin       RV710_me.bin.ihex   RV770_me.bin

CEDAR_rlc.bin    R100_cp.bin       R420_cp.bin.ihex  R600_rlc.bin       RS690_cp.bin       RV610_me.bin.ihex   RV630_me.bin        RV635_pfp.bin.ihex  RV710_pfp.bin       RV770_me.bin.ihex

CYPRESS_me.bin   R100_cp.bin.ihex  R520_cp.bin       R700_rlc.bin       RS690_cp.bin.ihex  RV610_pfp.bin       RV630_me.bin.ihex   RV670_me.bin        RV710_pfp.bin.ihex  RV770_pfp.bin

CYPRESS_pfp.bin  R200_cp.bin       R520_cp.bin.ihex  REDWOOD_me.bin     RS780_me.bin       RV610_pfp.bin.ihex  RV630_pfp.bin       RV670_me.bin.ihex   RV730_me.bin        RV770_pfp.bin.ihex

CYPRESS_rlc.bin  R200_cp.bin.ihex  R600_me.bin       REDWOOD_pfp.bin    RS780_me.bin.ihex  RV620_me.bin        RV630_pfp.bin.ihex  RV670_pfp.bin       RV730_me.bin.ihex

JUNIPER_me.bin   R300_cp.bin       R600_me.bin.ihex  REDWOOD_rlc.bin    RS780_pfp.bin      RV620_me.bin.ihex   RV635_me.bin        RV670_pfp.bin.ihex  RV730_pfp.bin
```

```
# ls /usr/lib/dri/ 

r200_dri.so  r300_dri.so  r300g_dri.so  r600_dri.so  r600g_dri.so  radeon_dri.so  swrast_dri.so  swrastg_dri.so  vboxvideo_dri.so
```

I have followed this Howto.

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Radeon#Kernels_.3E.3D2.6.33

Kernels <= 2.6.32 but DRM and ATI Radeon =m

```
I am using:

mesa-9999 (gallium)

xf86-video-ati-9999 (evergreen_accel branch)

libdrm-9999

libX11-1.3.99.903

xorg-server-1.7.7-r1

xorg-drivers-1.7-r1

gentoo-sources-2.6.33-r2

with xorg.conf
```

Xorg.0.log

```
RADEON(0): No DRI yet on Evergreen
```

it is good or bad?????

```
(WW) RADEON(0): Direct rendering disabled

(EE) RADEON(0): Acceleration initialization failed

(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration disabled

(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled
```

??????????

xorg.conf

```
 

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Layout0"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   SubSection "extmod"

      Option       "omit xfree86-dga"

   EndSubSection

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dri2"

   Load  "drm"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "GLcore"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option       "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

   Option       "IgnoreABI" "on"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Unknown"

   ModelName    "FUS LL 3220T"

   HorizSync    28.0 - 82.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 76.0

   Option       "DPMS" "False"    #No screen blanking

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "TVHD"

   VendorName   "Unknown"

   ModelName    "FUS LL 3220T"

   HorizSync    26.0 - 81.0

   VertRefresh  24.0 - 75.0

   ModeLine     "1920x1080_60.0" 148.5 1920 2008 2052 2200 1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync

   Option       "PreferredMode" "1920x1080_60.0"

   Option       "DPMS" "False"    #No screen blanking

   Option       "RightOf" "Moniteur"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier      "X700OS"

        Driver          "radeon"

        VendorName      "ATI"

        BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"

        Option          "AccelMethod"   "exa"

        Option          "ColorTiling"   "on"

        Option          "DRI"           "On"

        Option          "BackingStore"  "On"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "X700OS"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     1

      Modes    "1920x1080" "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     4

      Modes    "1920x1080" "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     8

      Modes    "1920x1080" "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     15

      Modes    "1920x1080" "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     16

      Modes    "1920x1080" "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1920x1080" "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode         0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"     

        Option     "Composite" "On"

EndSection

        
```

Acceleration was 10 times quicker while using fglrx, but I`d rather prefer to use radeon instead.

Thx

----------

## VoidMage

The message 'RADEON(0): No DRI yet on Evergreen' is rather clear.

Also as Evergreen in kernel is a very recent thing, the more recent kernel, the better.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

wertjacek,

You can post in your native language in Other Languages if we don't have a language forum for you.

----------

## wertjacek

OoooK!

----------

## miroR

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> wertjacek,
> 
> You can post in your native language in Other Languages if we don't have a language forum for you.

 

I think someone ought to get to work and translate for wertjacek those exact things that wertjacek didn't understand. Right, wertjacek?  :Wink: 

(Ooook!?)

----------

